# Sony a7iii



## wolfenstein (Aug 8, 2019)

So I have recently upgraded to a similar different camera..the Z6...and seeking interest in those who would like to purchase my A7iii...price negotiable..im in Atlanta, Ga area


----------



## crf8 (Aug 8, 2019)

wolfenstein said:


> So I have recently upgraded to a similar different camera..the Z6...and seeking interest in those who would like to purchase my A7iii...price negotiable..im in Atlanta, Ga area



I think you need to set a price and include a photo.



FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------

